# My first buck !



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

My first buck after all these years !


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That's a nice first


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats, johnrude! That buck looks like it has a big neck, shoulders, and upper legs! I thinking he weighed a bunch!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on your 1st buck. the 1st yr I hunted back in 86 I killed a nice little 10 pointer and haven't taken a better one since. but I have taken a few smaller ones and a lot of does. but then I would much rather have a nice doe for the table anyway.

one yr I took a nice 8 pointer and my son and nephew was helping me drag the buck out. we got about 100 yrds from the parking lot on a fire trail and I looked down in the woods and seen 2 big does watching us. I had a doe permit so I raised up and shot one of the does. it took off and died about 15 yrds from the road. my nephew was in front of me dragging the buck when I fired. he did a nose dive when I fired, LOL. the buck dressed 161 lbs and my doe dressed 166 lbs. it was a huge old doe.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on your very nice first buck.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

No feeling like it in the world. Big thumbs up !


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations it is a great feeling


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

congrats and hope its not your last


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats! Amazing how well you sleep after bagging a nice big deer like that.. I am just as happy with a fat doe these days, but that was a quality buck johnrude, be proud!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats to you, that's a very nice deer !


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck Johnrude!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's awesome. Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Solid first buck. Congrats


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

For a first buck - you apparently held out for a nice one! Congratulations!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats! From the body, I'm guessing this was an older buck still in the rut phase. Racks peak in their mid life years and recede in size(much as humans do) in later life. They don't know, or think they are "waning"(again, much like people!) and still walk around like they're King Kong(as evidenced by the huge, swollen neck). Two years ago, this buck was probably a heavy, wide rack! As they continue to age, their coats and muscle mass will also begin to recede. I'd say this buck is approaching his "last transition". Still a nice buck-you should be proud of it!


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

CONGRATS nice deer


----------

